# Great Saw for dovetails



## michelletwo

japanese saws do cut hardwoods..you just need the appropriate saw


----------



## rad457

This was my first DT saw, have now switched to a LV Japanese saw, the veritas did not cut fine enough for my work but was better/okay on pine and larger joints. IMHO.


----------



## RichardHillius

I have the 14 TPI version of this dovetail saw and it's a really good saw that makes nice clean dovetails in softwoods or hardwoods. It's a great first dovetail saw and for a lot of people would be all they would ever need. I have never got the hang of pull saws and find the flat handle uncomfortable for more than a few cuts but that's personal tastes more than any fault of the saws. I'm a European push saw kind of guy and probably always will be and for the money this is a good option.


----------



## stefang

We are all morons occasionally, ok, maybe pretty often, but I have to agree that the Japanese saws are pretty fragile. I suspect that we are not holding or using them exactly the way we should. Nevertheless I can relate to your preference in using a more traditional push saw. I have been using my 30 year old backsaw more and more recently. I like it's rigidity and it's resistance to my somewhat amateurish sawing technique. Lee Valley has great products and now I know their dovetail saw is great too thanks to your review.


----------



## justgrif

Old thread but +1 for this saw.


----------

